# is my 9700pro dead ? (pix inside)



## Pfab (Oct 14, 2004)

hey there,

since a few weeks, I get artifacts (black squares, blinking triangles) in 3D games.
I have a powercolor 9700pro, never overclocked it. I replaced the standard fan with a zalman heat-pipe AND the zalman fan (ZM80C-HP + ZM-OP1), it is better indeed, but I still get artifacts.

below are a few screenshots of Doom3, I highlighted the black squares, but trust me you can't miss them when playing...












I'm going to try underclocking it with ATITool, I'll keep you posted.
Any hint, help or GPU death confirmation appreciated...

Thanks y'all,
~Pfab.


----------

